# Regular Season Game #32: 1/3/2007 Seattle SuperSonics v.s. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Seattle SuperSonics v.s. Houston Rockets
Toyota Center, TX
Wednesday Jan. 3rd 8:30PM Eastern Time*


*Houston Rockets*








*(19-12)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Seattle SuperSonics*








*(13-20)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> HOUSTON -- Rockets guard Tracy McGrady suspects that most people figured his team would slide down the Western Conference standings after enduring a month filled with injuries.
> 
> He and his teammates are so far proving everyone wrong.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*LET'S GOOO ROCKEEETSSS!!!!*

:clap: :yay: :clap2: :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

its all tmac


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

When does Yao come back?


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

After ASG


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Cmon, Papa needs new pants


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC and Allen will hopefully have some time guarding each other should be reasonably fun to watch. Plus will show how far TMAC has come.keep the TOs down Tracy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC 3+1 play:yay:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I swear to god have we ever lost a first quarter?

I think our record in 1st Qs would be like 28-2


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL as soon as a i post Petro hit his shot  

Deke comes back 

Allen


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

woot tmac is really back... who's goina be able to stop him now


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

32-30 first quarter... what 120 pts each team lol


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

T-Mac will always be successful as long as he stays away from this "playmaker" junk, his job is to score


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what the hell can Alston contribute there? I really don't get why can't JVG give V-Span a try


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mac is playing well...seems like his slump was a mental thing. I hope this continues cause as long as he is playing like this, Rockets are a good chance for many wins until Yao is back.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

nice way to redeem yourself Lucas


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rafer is so useless


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow, how fast is Lucas?? anyone know?:scatter:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

y is JL3 trying to be like kobe


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks like Novak is nervous or spends too much time learning D. His shooting should be a lot better.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

chn353 said:


> y is JL3 trying to be like kobe



As long as he hits his shots im fine.  8 points in 7 minutes............
Not a bad team coming together. Snyder, Sura Wells & *Yao*  to come...........

Maybe Novak, Lucas & Spanoulis to improve


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow J.H who would of thought he had this much left in him


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I think its time for some Head. Anybody else want some Head right now? :biggrin:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac for 82 pts against jazz


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Wilcox looks like one of those Fighting Urukai from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, now we are what 4-1 since Yao left? 

Sweet!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

But we have some tough games coming up look at the schedule. Januwary is tough tough.

76ers our only easy game in the next month. The west is tough (Timberwolves just beat Spurs, Warriors lost to Grizzlies) Hornets with injuries is the only gimmie in the West right now. We have 11/13 of our next games against the West. 5 of those games are against the 5 best in the west and a 6th against the best in the east. 2 against Nuggets aswell. With JR Smith back both games plus Melo back for the the second one.(i believe dont quote me on that)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What does pk mean?????

Whoever bet or rockets won right?

When do i get to see my points


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

:yay: :yay: I just wanna say to all the "let's trade Tmac for BS" haters out there, 4 straight 30 pt games B-i-oua-tches!:nah: :lol: 

I'm just so damn happy he's ballin' and seems so mentally 'straight now'. Yayyyyhhhh Tmac:clap2:

PS. I give Deke two games til he passes Kareem's block record, Props to Dkester!:worthy:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

debarge said:


> :yay: :yay: I just wanna say to all the "let's trade Tmac for BS" haters out there, 4 straight 30 pt games B-i-oua-tches!:nah: :lol:
> 
> I'm just so damn happy he's ballin' and seems so mentally 'straight now'. Yayyyyhhhh Tmac:clap2:
> 
> PS. I give Deke two games til he passes Kareem's block record, Props to Dkester!:worthy:



3rd straight but ur completely right. tmac deserves a drink and alot of credit


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

W0000t!!! Great job TMAC!!!

We win again! :yay: :clap2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Gooooo Rockets!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Way to win Rocks! Nice win...I enjoyed that one lastnight, Howard is a beast & the whole team is playing real nice. Utah will be a tough one, but should be a win


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I Told Yall Tracy isn't Done!!!!


----------

